# Are Volkl P60 Slalom's any good?



## The Sneak (Oct 13, 2006)

I got out of the sport for a few years and still have K2 4's and merlin 6's. I can get some 165cm P60 slalom's for cheap. I'm 5' 8" 160 lbs. What say you? Hold out for 5 stars? 
I know the P60 is a race ski, how does it fare as an all mtn ski (not so much a bump or woods skier due to knee problems these days)?

let me know, thanks


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2006)

here is my experience with the pXX line... i have skied the volkl p30 gs, volkl p40 platinum, and volkl p50 motion. i have not yet skied the SL variety, so i can not specifically speak for that version of the pXX ski. these skis all tear up the hard pack though and are solid in the bumps. i would expect the slalom to want to be really turny. you gotta be good at setting and holding an edge, the ski will reward you. you get lazy, the ski will kick your butt. if you want to go super fast and rip big GS arcs and really wail on the groomers, the supersport may be the better option. but if you want to play in the bumps and woods, i would rather take a pXX. this isn't gonna be the best in powder, obviously (neither would the supersport). i guess it all depends on your turning style. if you want high speed big arcs, hold out for a supersport or maybe pXX GS. you are into quick short turns and stay on the groomed, pXX SL would do the trick.


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 15, 2006)

The P60 is a great ski. I have to P60 SL race stock but I believe the only difference is a vertical sidewall and possibly an extra sheet of titanium. They require you ski to ski them hard and if you relax they will take you for a ride but they hold on hardpack as good as anything else. They preform best when snapping short quick turns but can handle longer arcs good for a SL ski. I pick them up as long as you don't plan on skiing a lot of powder.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 17, 2006)

*all-mtn Volkl..*

There are a number of skis of high quality today.....you just have to try them out...every ski has its pros & cons.  
Ski the thing(P60)....then check out a few other skis..
Now...I'll shut up...


----------

